# ANNOUNCEMENT: Warner Bros. and Amazon are planning a "Series" for The Lord of the Rings



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 3, 2017)

Can we milk this cow any further?

Let Tolkien Rest in Peace!

Read it and weep: https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/3/16605272/lord-of-the-rings-jrr-tolkien-game-of-thrones-amazon-studios


CL


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 3, 2017)

I can't imagine the family letting that happen after what PJ did with the movies.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 3, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> I can't imagine the family letting that happen after what PJ did with the movies.



RIGHT???! 


CL



Starbrow said:


> I can't imagine the family letting that happen after what PJ did with the movies.



How would you react if I told you (Just in case, you didn't know, or need to hear to believe it again) that the Estate is involved in talks?

No deal struck, but very, very, very, _early _talks.

Gosh, I hope they refuse.

Tolkien can only roll over in his coffin so many times.

CL


----------



## Elthir (Nov 4, 2017)

It's hard for me to believe that the Estate has done a complete turn around and wants more Tolkien "on film" or whatever. Most especially if Christopher Tolkien is still involved, as he hated* Jackson's Fellowship of the Ring, for example.

Anyway, we'll see as the story unfolds. 

__________
*as reported by Carl Hostetter anyway, if the fairly recent interview with Christopher Tolkien himself isn't enough to get the general message across about how CJRT feels about Jackson's films and so on.


----------



## octoburn (Nov 4, 2017)

Literally had to check my calendar to make sure it isn't April 1, when I read this part:



> the Tolkien Estate is looking to sell the television rights to the iconic fantasy series to the tune of $200-250 million, and has approached Netflix and HBO as well.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 4, 2017)

Galin said:


> It's hard for me to believe that the Estate has done a complete turn around and wants more Tolkien "on film" or whatever. Most especially if Christopher Tolkien is still involved, as he hated* Jackson's Fellowship of the Ring, for example.



That's the most mind boggling part to me. Tolkien has already been butchered enough by PJ. Why possibly allow it to be butchered even more?

I feel terrible for Christopher and Priscilla, everything they've worked for seems to be ignored, in favor of money and capitalizing on one man's life work.

The most heinous part, is that Tolkien never wanted to be famous, from what I gather.

Yet, the world cares not. *sigh*

CL


----------



## Halasían (Nov 5, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That's the most mind boggling part to me. Tolkien has already been butchered enough by PJ. Why possibly allow it to be butchered even more?



Oh, I don't know. Maybe they want to set things right and have it properly done with a good screenwrite that flows closer to the book, and a director that doesn't try and "make it better". Still, there would have to be some embellishments written in.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 5, 2017)

Halasían said:


> Oh, I don't know. Maybe they want to set things right and have it properly done with a good screenwrite that flows closer to the book, and a director that doesn't try and "make it better". Still, there would have to be some embellishments written in.



That's true, maybe with a series, the time frame could be more accurate to the story, and more may be kept in (Tom Bombadil).

Yet, a part of me just wants The Good Professor to rest in peace. I'm already worried about Hollywood quite possibly mucking up his life in TWO biopics. 

Yes, I am a curmudgeon. 

CL


----------



## Halasían (Nov 5, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That's true, maybe with a series, the time frame could be more accurate to the story, and more may be kept in (Tom Bombadil).
> 
> Yet, a part of me just wants The Good Professor to rest in peace. I'm already worried about Hollywood quite possibly mucking up his life in TWO biopics.
> 
> ...



Yeah, generally I am too. The main reason I see a TV mini-series working is they will be able to 'chapter' it and concentrate an hour to that part (Birthday Party, Gandalf finding News of the Ring, Leaving the Shire, Black Riders, etc.). So the raid on Crickhollow, and the trek through the Old Forest, and the time with Tom Bombadil and the Barrow Downs, and the Dunedain Rangers, all could get screen time. The trick would be with the writers and directors, and how much they add to it all. I can see this go both ways, but I can't see it being any worse that the PJ fanfix.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 5, 2017)

Halasían said:


> I can see this go both ways, but I can't see it being any worse that the PJ fanfix.



This is what is actually keeping me at least a _bit_ optimistic about this, honestly and I agree. I agree with what you said about 'chaptering' it. That keeps me hopeful about at least it being a bit more faithful. 

Whatever happens, at least this forum will quite possibly be buzzing again.

Wow, I never thought we'd be going back to Middle-earth this soon. How long ago did The Hobbit movies come?? 

CL


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 5, 2017)

> Oh, I don't know. Maybe they want to set things right and have it properly done with a good screenwrite that flows closer to the book, and a director that doesn't try and "make it better". Still, there would have to be some embellishments written in./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It would be nice if that could happen. Sometimes movie/TV directors get it right.
> If they do it, I hope they reuse the movie sets. That's one part I thank PJ did pretty well.



Arghh! I get my response out of the quote.


----------



## octoburn (Nov 6, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> It would be nice if that could happen. Sometimes movie/TV directors get it right.
> If they do it, I hope they reuse the movie sets. That's one part I thank PJ did pretty well.


Agreed. Actually, two things: keep the filming in New Zealand; Keep Weta as the design team.

Oh, and get back to miniatures, rather than CGIing everything...


----------



## Rohirrim (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm in 2 minds about this one. I can see the argument that LoTR does not need another adaption and it should be left well alone. Especially as the dust has not yet settled on the PJ trilogy. On the other hand, we have seen from the trilogy that 9 or 10 hours of screen time is just not enough to tell the story properly. If we are to have a final, definitive version, that tells the whole story then a multi episode, multi series TV production is the only way to do it.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 6, 2017)

Rohirrim said:


> I'm in 2 minds about this one. I can see the argument that LoTR does not need another adaption and it should be left well alone. Especially as the dust has not yet settled on the PJ trilogy. On the other hand, we have seen from the trilogy that 9 or 10 hours of screen time is just not enough to tell the story properly. If we are to have a final, definitive version, that tells the whole story then a multi episode, multi series TV production is the only way to do it.



Sounds a bit like my own mind. 

CL


----------



## Halasían (Nov 7, 2017)

Rohirrim said:


> I can see the argument that LoTR does not need another adaption and it should be left well alone. Especially as the dust has not yet settled on the PJ trilogy.



I can. The dust has settled quite well on my EE DVD set.



octoburn said:


> Agreed. Actually, two things: keep the filming in New Zealand; Keep Weta as the design team.



Filming in New Zealand is ok, but keep WETA away from it. Don't want Peter Jackson anywhere near it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 7, 2017)

I saw this and wasn't really sure how I felt about it. Amazon did good with Man in the High Castle but I've never watched anything else by them so don't really have a lot to base them off of.

I read somewhere that Netflix was interested in adapting too. Most of the shows they've produced seem pretty good, like Stranger Things, so I'd prefer them over Amazon I think.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 13, 2017)

Well, _Mellyn, _it's _happening_:

https://www.cbr.com/amazon-announces-lord-rings-tv/

It's going to be a 'prequel-series' exploring plots not explored in the movies, preceding _Fellowship_. It is a multi-season commitment.

Gird your loins,

This is happening.

CL


----------



## Halasían (Nov 13, 2017)

This could be really good, or go horribly wrong, or anywhere in between.
The wording doesn't rule out any of the Silmarillion, but I'm suspecting episodes from the Appendices.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, from what I read on it they said there could be "previously un-touched stories" included


----------



## Rohirrim (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm prepared to keep an open mind at this stage. It would be fantastic to see some of the back stories and pre LoTR history included on the screen.


----------



## Jerome (Nov 15, 2017)

octoburn said:


> Agreed. Actually, two things: keep the filming in New Zealand; Keep Weta as the design team.
> 
> Oh, and get back to miniatures, rather than CGIing everything...



Why New Zealand? Lord of the Rings is supposed to happen in Europe, in imaginary period of mythological prehistory. Also I'd like there to be new aesthetic approach. Not plate armour. More likeLate Antiquity/Early Medieval.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 15, 2017)

Jerome said:


> Why New Zealand? Lord of the Rings is supposed to happen in Europe, in imaginary period of mythological prehistory. Also I'd like there to be new aesthetic approach. Not plate armour. More like Late Antiquity/Early Medieval.



I agree totally. My comment in saying that New Zealand was ok was my small concession to the PJ Boyens worshippers.


----------



## octoburn (Nov 16, 2017)

Jerome said:


> Why New Zealand? Lord of the Rings is supposed to happen in Europe, in imaginary period of mythological prehistory. Also I'd like there to be new aesthetic approach. Not plate armour. More likeLate Antiquity/Early Medieval.



Because it suits it very well, I believe. The NZ landscapes are one of the great parts of the films, IMO. You may find untouched landscapes spread over Europe, but probably not consolidated and within small areas like in NZ. It does help the budget (in many areas) to keep a production in an area, rather than spread over the globe like GOT.



Halasían said:


> I agree totally. My comment in saying that New Zealand was ok was my small concession to the PJ Boyens worshippers.


Not a "worshipper" but I do admire the beauty of the landscape of NZ.

I would be fine with them setting the production in England/UK.


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 6, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That's the most mind boggling part to me. Tolkien has already been butchered enough by PJ. Why possibly allow it to be butchered even more?
> 
> I feel terrible for Christopher and Priscilla, everything they've worked for seems to be ignored, in favor of money and capitalizing on one man's life work.
> 
> ...


That was my exact reaction. That Christopher poured so much of his life into protecting his fathers works. Probably too much so. Regardless. The rights were sold the second he handed them off to his family

Hopefully I don't get torn down by fanatics but to be honest, I'm excited at the idea at least. As I feel for the huge sigh that Christopher must have, who knows. Will it be good? I have little hope, but hope still considering the possibilities of stories that are worthy of being brought to reality. And to be honest, shows do more justice to stories than cinema ever could. The LOTR movies were very well done and created a surge in JRRT's world, even though they are unwatchable to me, I still view them as a positive.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 6, 2018)

Yalerd said:


> Hopefully I don't get torn down by fanatics but to be honest, I'm excited at the idea at least. As I feel for the huge sigh that Christopher must have, who knows. Will it be good? I have little hope, but hope still considering the possibilities of stories that are worthy of being brought to reality. And to be honest, shows do more justice to stories than cinema ever could. The LOTR movies were very well done and created a surge in JRRT's world, even though they are unwatchable to me, I still view them as a positive.



I just want a fresh take on Middle-earth, a more faithful take, I pray. Keep PJ far from it! 

It'd be nice to see maybe Tom Bombadil, the Rangers (Dúnedain), and much else.

I don't know if the Silmarillion would be shown, I haven't read anything that rules it out or not.

I'm at least excited to possibly see a new art direction, here's hoping they don't try to copy off PJ, that'd be a waste. 

Whatever we may think or dream, it's happening whether we want it to or not.

CL


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 6, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I just want a fresh take on Middle-earth, a more faithful take, I pray. Keep PJ far from it!
> 
> It'd be nice to see maybe Tom Bombadil, the Rangers (Dúnedain), and much else.
> 
> ...


I agree and feel the same way. I imagine they'll go a new way, not for artistic integrity but for maybe legal reasons with Warner Bros. Either way, that'd have to be the case if I am going to endorse it.

Oh Tom Bombadil! I hadn't thought of that. A long shot though as that probably wouldn't put butts in seats, but certainly fun to imagine.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 6, 2018)

Yalerd said:


> I agree and feel the same way. I imagine they'll go a new way, not for artistic integrity but for maybe legal reasons with Warner Bros. Either way, that'd have to be the case if I am going to endorse it.
> 
> Oh Tom Bombadil! I hadn't thought of that. A long shot though as that probably wouldn't put butts in seats, but certainly fun to imagine.




I'm at least holding out for Dúnedain. I want to see how they kept sizable communities, possibly without having to inter-breed with lesser men, (Since Arathorn was able to Marry Gilraen, Aragorn's Mom), and how they lived during the Third Age. That'd be interesting to see!

CL


----------

